# Need International Fulfillment- On-demand printing and shipping



## Mikeyd2k (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello tee shirt entrepreneurs from around the world! 

My business is centralized out of the US, but I am searching for international fulfillment companies who do on-demand printing and localized shipping- such as the printful.com and teelaunch.com do in the United States. 

I am specifically looking for a companies that would make shipping less expensive for my customers in Asia, Europe, Australia, and Africa. Of course, there are many countries within these continents, but anything would be better than shipping overseas from the US. 

Please let me know if on-demand fulfillment companies like this are in operation outside of the US. 

Much thanks!
~Mikeyd2k


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

Hello Mikey,

I would Google "tshirt fulfillment" companies that ship internationally or post your question in the Referrals and Recommendations section of the forum for more help!


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Any fullfilment business should be able to ship internationally if they desire. It is possibly true that big outfits can have lesser shipping rates, but then you have to take into consideration their printing charges. Might be more to take into consideration than low shipping fees


----------

